# Challenger is back!!!!!



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyone excited that it looks like Detroit is finally giving us what we want.

http://autoshow.msn.com/as/article.aspx?xml=DCX1&shw=autoshow2006


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

another sign that american companies are going downhill... this coming from a diehard chevy fan.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I hate to say it, but I would take this in a heartbeat over the mustang.


----------

